# *UPDATE* Page4 * - 3" Downpipe and Sports Cat - Team-2-Fast



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Apologies if this product has been discussed before, I did do a search but couldn't find any real information.

I'm currently collecting some components for my TT before getting it mapped in the coming months. The next thing on my shopping list is a 3" downpipe and sports cat.

After searching online the only one I can find is the Pipewerx 3" Downpipe with Sports Cat at the TT Shop for £650 (or £525 on ebay).

Then I came across this one by Team-2-Fast in Germany for £299;

*Downpipe Audi S3 8L TT 8N Seat Leon 1M1 1.8T Turbocharger Turbo exhaust Quattro 200CPI Sportscat //// 209HP / 210HP / 224HP / 225HP*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Downpipe-...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35e1673dbb

Has anyone bought and fitted one of these? If it's a decent enough set-up I'd obviously like to save myself the £225!!!

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey,

Can't remember who, but another member fitted the speedracingturbo DP with no issues; same thing for less £££.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

I might just take a punt at this one then. The same company has it as an auction so I'll see how much they're going for and worst case I pay £299 + £15 delivery.

Still a hell of a lot cheaper than the pipewerx one.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe I have the same sports cats and down pipe you're talking about. They were installed without issue  together with a scorpion cat back and a wak remap, looks, sounds, drives great 
They used to do auctions as well ;-)


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

whats the difference between the one you linked to this one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Downpipe-Audi ... 1414906299


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

The first has the sports cat, the 2nd is de-catted.


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

Grae said:


> The first has the sports cat, the 2nd is de-catted.


Ahhhh ok. TBH im not clued up on exhausts yet as I've not got to that stage yet.


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

duttytd said:


> Grae said:
> 
> 
> > The first has the sports cat, the 2nd is de-catted.
> ...


The Decat version will offer a fraction more poke, but will (likely) fail an MOT on emissions. The 200 cell sports cat keeps it on the right side of the law  There was a firm doing a 100 cell cat, which was a borderline pass I believe - not seen or heard it mentioned lately.

The £299 is a great price - I've bookmarked it. My MOT is due in about six weeks, if it gets through that - I may well look at getting this done.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

mullum said:


> I believe I have the same sports cats and down pipe you're talking about. They were installed without issue  together with a scorpion cat back and a wak remap, looks, sounds, drives great
> They used to do auctions as well ;-)


Excellent. I've bid on the same one at auction which ends in 6 days. See what it goes for.

Any idea what sort of gains I should get from a custom remap with a 3" TIP, S2000 K&N Induction Kit, & the 3" Downpipe and 200 cell Sports Cat? How important is the cat back or is it more about the sound?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr_Smith said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can't remember who, but another member fitted the speedracingturbo DP with no issues; same thing for less £££.


That was me  And it's actually a great fitment, you just have to bend the flex pipe up before you have it installed so it won't hit the subframe.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

This is the one I purchased OP http://www.ebay.com/itm/331435711980?it ... 23&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TURBO-DOWN-PIPE ... 4d2f83b2bb

And this is their new listing. Actually cheaper than what I payed :lol:


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Mr_Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


Good to hear that people haven't had any real issues with fitment of similar ones.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Where are you planning on getting it fitted or are you attempting it yourself? Also who's getting your business for the remap?


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

BaueruTc said:


> Where are you planning on getting it fitted or are you attempting it yourself? Also who's getting your business for the remap?


Planning on putting it to ROMS Garage in Inverness. I know the owner really well.

Think I'll get them to fit it and then do the remap at the same time.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

just bought a tt, where is the cat situated on the exhaust system, in the end silencer box , or further up the system towards the engine, as you can tell i know nothing about tt's,, [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> just bought a tt, where is the cat situated on the exhaust system, in the end silencer box , or further up the system towards the engine, as you can tell i know nothing about tt's,, [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


The cat is usually towards the engine of the car, before the "Cat back" exhaust system, hence the name. The TT has two small ones side by side with a heat shield covering them.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Donzo_86 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you planning on getting it fitted or are you attempting it yourself? Also who's getting your business for the remap?
> ...


Never heard of ROMS garage in Inverness (until now - just googled them) - I take it that it is an off the shelf generic map and not a custom map?


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

MrQaud said:


> Donzo_86 said:
> 
> 
> > BaueruTc said:
> ...


No, it is a custom map. The owner used to have an RS4 which he had remapped up to over 600bhp. I can't remember what mods he had done to it other than full exhaust system though.

They are quite a small garage but looking to expand after a really successful couple of years trading.

They're very reasonable and I've only heard good things.

I'm a bit biased because I have known him and his family for about 6 years and get on very well with them. (I have taught his kids to black belt in kickboxing)

I've not asked him to do the work yet but I was talking about remaps with him a couple weeks ago and he said he'd done a couple of the 1.8T before and they are a dream to remap.

So now I'm collecting a few pieces to get fitted before they do it. After reading through the forum I'm guessing I could get up to about 270bhp from a 3" TIP, S2000 K&N Induction Kit, & the 3" Downpipe and 200 cell Sports Cat.

Anyone know if that is realistic or too optimistic?


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Donzo_86 said:


> So now I'm collecting a few pieces to get fitted before they do it. After reading through the forum I'm guessing I could get up to about 270bhp from a 3" TIP, S2000 K&N Induction Kit, & the 3" Downpipe and 200 cell Sports Cat.
> 
> Anyone know if that is realistic or too optimistic?


Mine came remapped, maf readings indicate 270bhp, that was without any other mods. I've added a 3" TIP and a Pipercross foam filter but I think that has done F all.

It is a bit of a lottery, I guess the least you can expect is 240 (worst case) and with your mods you could get into the area where you are breaking injector limits (290).


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mr_Smith said:


> Mine came remapped, maf readings indicate 270bhp, that was without any other mods. I've added a 3" TIP and a Pipercross foam filter but I think that has done F all.
> 
> It is a bit of a lottery, I guess the least you can expect is 240 (worst case) and with your mods you could get into the area where you are breaking injector limits (290).


Interesting! Any idea what injectors people usually go for as an upgrade? And how much extra money we are looking at to buy them?


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Think the team2fast one same as I got. Needed a little modification
To fit properly


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder why mine went on without issue (downpipe). To this day I'm not sure if mines a 3" or just a "high flow" standard sized pipe??? 4rings fitted them (dp and sports cats) and they seemed to think it was 3" - and I highly recommend them btw ;-)


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

They look very similar to the relentless ones assuming
probably come out of the same factory


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Out of interest, what's the going rate for fitting a DP? I understand you have to drop the subframe etc...

Thanks


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Donzo_86 said:


> No, it is a custom map. The owner used to have an RS4 which he had remapped up to over 600bhp. I can't remember what mods he had done to it other than full exhaust system though.
> 
> They are quite a small garage but looking to expand after a really successful couple of years trading.
> 
> ...


270hp it`s possible,but you need inline fuel pump or stronger pump and 4 bar FPR.


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr_Smith said:


> Mine came remapped, maf readings indicate 270bhp, that was without any other mods. I've added a 3" TIP and a Pipercross foam filter but I think that has done F all.
> 
> .


Very,very optimistic  ;my MAF readings before custom remap was 238hp and guess whatn dyno was only 210hp(i had some issues with the turbo).
The stock fuel pump doesn`t support 270hp;on stock car 255,maximum 260hp it`s realistic.


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Donzo_86 said:


> Interesting! Any idea what injectors people usually go for as an upgrade? And how much extra money we are looking at to buy them?


Siemens deka 630cc or Genesis (or Bosch) 550cc - around £100 ish on ebay, you may need spacers depending on which you go for.



hang your idols said:


> Very,very optimistic  ;my MAF readings before custom remap was 238hp and guess whatn dyno was only 210hp(i had some issues with the turbo).
> The stock fuel pump doesn`t support 270hp;on stock car 255,maximum 260hp it`s realistic.


Inflated, sure, not as badly as you claim. Plenty of dyno'd cars on here with similar custom maps making quoted figures 

Stock fuel pump does just fine with bigger injectors...


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr_Smith said:


> hang your idols said:
> 
> 
> > Very,very optimistic  ;my MAF readings before custom remap was 238hp and guess whatn dyno was only 210hp(i had some issues with the turbo).
> ...


I`ve seen different here on forum and not only,actually to many people are disappointed after dyno run 

You right with bigger injectors,but you need 4 bar FPR;anyway,in the most of the cases,the stock fuel pump get`s tired.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

hang your idols said:


> Mr_Smith said:
> 
> 
> > hang your idols said:
> ...


Youbdont need a 4bar unless you're going for big figures. For under, say 400hp the 3bar and bigger injectors handle fine. Fuel pump would need to be upgraded ofc past like 350? According to what ive read


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I run stock fuel pump and have 630cc injectors. My injector duty cycle is low with plenty of overhead.car also made 285bhp on dyno last year. Stock fuel pump should be ok as long as it's not tierd.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just a quick update, I managed to win the ebay auction for £129 last night (couldn't be happier at that price!!!). It should arrive by the end of the week.

I'm away on my holidays to Portugal until the 10th April though, so as soon as I get back I will be booking it in to get fitted and mapped.

I will update again on here once it is fitted and let your know how it all went and what power I'm getting out of her.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I dont often say this but that's a no lose situation great price, congrats and enjoy your holiday


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

jamman said:


> I dont often say this but that's a no lose situation great price, congrats and enjoy your holiday


That's an amazing price! Will be looking forward to hearing how they get on fitting the downpipe for you. If it goes smoothly then they will get my business to fit one too!


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

I want one but £300 labour seems steep :/

Nice work on the steal price!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr_Smith said:


> I want one but £300 labour seems steep :/
> 
> Nice work on the steal price!


True but if you can get a 3inch downpipe and sportscat that cheap then your almost getting it fitted for free over the price of a pipewerx equivalent.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I didn't say much about mine when i got them as I thought I'd be criticised for going cheap. I paid under £100 for the down pipe and only a bit more for the sports cats, but they were auctions. Together with the non-res Scorpion cat-back the sound is nice, but nothing to write home about. Performance improvement was decent but the wak-map I had the week after was the real game changer.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mr_Smith said:


> I want one but £300 labour seems steep :/
> 
> Nice work on the steal price!


I confirmed mates rates at the weekend and will be getting all my parts fitted with a custom map for under £300.

So all in, I'll have spent £250 on performance parts and £250 on labour.

HOPEFULLY, an extra 50 bhp for only £500.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Donzo_86 said:


> Mr_Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I want one but £300 labour seems steep :/
> ...


Again lucky you for the mates rate with fitting! I await the outcome and hopefully they don't have many issues with fitting the downpipe. If they get it on with ease then please update this thread as i can guarantee that they will get my TT in to fit one too. All i need now is to win one in the auction and have it in hand awaiting your reply!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I just purchased the de cat version like need to earlier in the thread. They accepted an offer at 180, which in my books is still damn cheap.

Just bare in mind folks- 3" downpipe a are a close fit as it is, so IF you are thinking of changing your exhaust manifold too be prepared for modification to your DP to make it fit.

As an example- I have fitted a relentless pro4 manifold and even the stock DP lead to the exhaust sitting too far to the NS of the exhaust tunnel. So I bought the 3" manifold to allow room for chopping it and adding a v band to allow finer adjustments of the fitment.

Mine should arrive and be fitted soon so we shall see how it looks- fingers crossed!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

If im going for one then it will be with the 200cell cat. Will save me alot of hasstle every year come mot time. Looking forward to this thread being updated by Donzo to see how the local garage gets on with fitting.


----------



## R.Valdez (Mar 2, 2015)

Donzo_86 said:


> Apologies if this product has been discussed before, I did do a search but couldn't find any real information.
> 
> I'm currently collecting some components for my TT before getting it mapped in the coming months. The next thing on my shopping list is a 3" downpipe and sports cat.
> 
> ...


I've bought one but it's not fitted yet as my engine is getting a rebuild. Build quality is pretty good for the money though


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine fits like shite. For anyone following my other thread this is a sneak peak, as the only way I can know that is from the engine being mounted again......

It is fouling the heat shield area, and is miles from the prop. Now I do have the relentless manifold pro 4 which might be effecting it, but there is room to adjust the turbo on that manifold by rotating it slightly ( the bolt holes are a touch bigger than the bolts) so that may give enough adjustment, but I'm not confident. Cba with pics tonight, but when I revisit it with a welder I will take some pics to update this.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

TT booked in for next Tuesday 28th April. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Donzo_86 said:


> TT booked in for next Tuesday 28th April. Will let you know how it goes.


Hope it all goes well figment wise.

I noticed on "April 1" that you mentioned getting an extra 50bhp don't get your hopes up you won't get anywhere within a country mile of that.


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

jamman said:


> Donzo_86 said:
> 
> 
> > TT booked in for next Tuesday 28th April. Will let you know how it goes.
> ...


What is a more realistic figure? I based 270bhp on gains from other forum members with similar mods.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Donzo_86 said:


> TT booked in for next Tuesday 28th April. Will let you know how it goes.


Good good! I keep hovering over the auctions on eBay wanting to place a bid on one but I am patiently awaiting the fitting results from Roms. Hope it all goes smoothly. So far it's one saying it went on fine and one saying it didn't although the person with issues has a relentless manifold so that might have changed angles slightly perhaps?


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I've just spoken to the garage fitting the downpipe and it took one of their mechanics plus his apprentice almost a full day to fit the downpipe. No problems with the actual downpipe itself other than it sitting about an inch lower to the ground than the OEM. The problem with fitting was having to drop the subframe and everything else that came with it to get to the 3 bolts to the turbo. Major job getting to it even with everything dropped.

Since the only problem fitting the downpipe was access, I would say that the Team-2-Fast downpipe is a *bargain*, especially if you manage to win it at auction like I managed to.

I will update with the sound of the pipe and performance once I get the car back on Friday. Unfortunately there was a problem with my remap (a corrupt file of some description) so it is going to take a couple more days.

Watch this space.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I won mine in an auction a year and a half ago and have been saying the same since. Problem is, some people cars have issues anyway, it's either : cars can vary, or, many mechanics are incompetent. I reckon it's the latter.
I also have the sports cats, mated to a scorpion cat back.

One thing I've never fully known/understood though, are they 3" or standard diameter? (but "high flow"). Either way, wak mapped the car afterwards and I like the way it drives


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

I hope you payed a job fee and not a labor fee, sounds like you dealt with some inexperienced mechanics. I took it to a close known mechanic and he works on VW jettas and has two himself. It took him a total of 5 hours to complete the job and he only charged me $200. This was via dropping the sub frame too. It's really not THAT hard that it should take them a day. That's a little bit of a stretch :roll: .


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone fitting a downpipe should consider fitting an uprated polyurethane dogbone mount at the same time. Rude not too!


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I hope you payed a job fee and not a labor fee, sounds like you dealt with some inexperienced mechanics. I took it to a close known mechanic and he works on VW jettas and has two himself. It took him a total of 5 hours to complete the job and he only charged me $200. This was via dropping the sub frame too. It's really not THAT hard that it should take them a day. That's a little bit of a stretch :roll: .


No. very experienced and professional mechanics. By all day, I mean they started mid morning and finished just before 5pm. So took them about 6 hours taking into consideration lunch break. And also fitted a couple other parts for me.

I'm getting it at very good rates because I'm friendly with the owner.

They still thought it was a pig of a job to do though.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Donzo_86 said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you payed a job fee and not a labor fee, sounds like you dealt with some inexperienced mechanics. I took it to a close known mechanic and he works on VW jettas and has two himself. It took him a total of 5 hours to complete the job and he only charged me $200. This was via dropping the sub frame too. It's really not THAT hard that it should take them a day. That's a little bit of a stretch  :roll: .
> ...


Oh okay, thanks for the clarification. That sounds about right then! 
Yeah it certainly is no easy job considering how compact the engine bay on our cars are. I was going to attempt to do the downpipe install myself but would have had to have cut the old downpipe in half as I did not want to drop the subframe had I chosen to do it myself. I wonder if your downpipe is the same chinese one that just circulates around via different sellers. They all come from the same warehouse I think :?:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

To be honest, even after cutting the old down pipe out I still found it much easier to drop the subframe to fit the new down pipe. It's not difficult to get in place to be honest, I'd expect a mechanic with the right tools to do it pretty quick, just one of the down pipe nuts is a PITA to tighten... My in law assited by cutting a spanner in half for me to give more space though! :lol:


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

NickG said:


> My in law assited by cutting a spanner in half for me to give more space though! :lol:


Now that's true ingenuity! Botching at it's best! Haha.

I'd never have managed to do it myself. So it's always good to have friends in the motor trade.



Gonzalo1495 said:


> I wonder if your downpipe is the same chinese one that just circulates around via different sellers. They all come from the same warehouse I think :?:


Not sure, but the Team-2-Fast one is the one kicking about ebay at the moment for good prices, so I wanted to let everyone know if you were receiving a decent enough product for the price. From my mechanics experience, I would say that it is pretty well engineered as long as you don't have a non-standard manifold.

I just can't wait to get her back tomorrow, remapped with the 3" downpipe and TIP. Had my spacers fitted as well. Itching to get her out on the road. My insurance hasn't taken too much of a hit either. So cant complain!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Donzo_86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > My in law assited by cutting a spanner in half for me to give more space though! :lol:
> ...


When your in would you ask them if the would be happy to take on another 3inch Downpipe on my 225? Or has fitting yours put them off the idea. 8)


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

BaueruTc said:


> When your in would you ask them if the would be happy to take on another 3inch Downpipe on my 225? Or has fitting yours put them off the idea. 8)


No problem. I'll find out if they're up for doing another one. Will be able to give a better estimate as well now that they know exactly what is involved.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Donzo_86 said:


> No problems with the actual downpipe itself other than it sitting about an inch lower to the ground than the OEM. The problem with fitting was having to drop the subframe and everything else that came with it to get to the 3 bolts to the turbo. Major job getting to it even with everything dropped.


The 3 bolts (nuts on studs) from the downpipe to the turbo..? These were all accessible with the use of socket extensions and the removal of the drivers side wheel when I changed my turbo. Having long arms was quite important to do this, but less so if the car were on a lift.

If I can deal with these bolts without dropping the subframe are you saying, as long as it's a good fit, I'd probably be able to change it myself..?


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

BaueruTc said:


> When your in would you ask them if the would be happy to take on another 3inch Downpipe on my 225? Or has fitting yours put them off the idea. 8)


Spoke to Rom last night over a few drinks and he said now that they've done one they are quite happy to do it again.

Phone him on 01463 242031 and say Donald Macarthur recommended you.



Boruki said:


> The 3 bolts (nuts on studs) from the downpipe to the turbo..? These were all accessible with the use of socket extensions and the removal of the drivers side wheel when I changed my turbo. Having long arms was quite important to do this, but less so if the car were on a lift.
> 
> If I can deal with these bolts without dropping the subframe are you saying, as long as it's a good fit, I'd probably be able to change it myself..?


I wouldn't like to say yes as I didn't do it myself. They had to remove the steering rack and everything when they did mine. I think NickG would be best to answer you as he has fitted it himself. The product itself seems very good quality though.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

How did they get on with the remap?


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

BaueruTc said:


> How did they get on with the remap?


Remap went awfully. Haha. It turns out that they don't actually do the remap at Roms. They diagnose the car then send it away to another company who code in the remap. Unfortunately, the remap came back and wouldn't load up as there was a corrupt file of some sort. They ended up buying a "transponder box" (I think that's what it was called) to sort the remap and the ecu. So although they had the parts fitted in a day, they had the car for a week sorting the remap (fell on bank holiday weekend). Now they have that box though, they shouldn't come across this problem again.

You don't get an actual figure or graphs or anything for the remap unfortunately. So I can't tell you what the power is now. But the car pulls a lot faster now and just doesn't stop pulling. The only thing slowing me down is my gear changes. The TT feels much more responsive.

Now that I've driven the car for a couple weeks I can tell you that the 3" down pipe gives a really nice growl when higher up the revs. The only issue I see is that the downpipe sits quite low to the ground. So even without lowering springs (getting fitted in the next week), I get very nervous over speed humps and try to avoid any uneven surfaces.

I'll try and get photos up so you can see.


----------



## vanilla_ice (Jan 24, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> This is the one I purchased OP http://www.ebay.com/itm/331435711980?it ... 23&vxp=mtr
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TURBO-DOWN-PIPE ... 4d2f83b2bb
> 
> And this is their new listing. Actually cheaper than what I payed :lol:


Hi,

I can't make out from the listing whether it includes a CAT or not. Please could you confirm?


----------

